# Price for fertilized chicken eggs?



## HappySevenFarm (Jan 21, 2013)

I just asked a neighbor about buying some eggs to try and hatch myself. She sells eggs for $1.50 but wanted $1 an egg when I said what I wanted them for. But why? The same eggs just not refrigerated and they would be mixed not any specific breed. Seems wrong to me. What do you think?


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Its America and her choice. Don't take it hard. Look for some else with hatching eggs.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

Selling eggs to eat is one thing and hatching is another. If your neighbor keeps a breed of chicken that is rare or unusual that could be one reason for the increase in price.
Also, you who may be an egg customer now, will not be in need of her eating eggs in the future and there goes a paying customer.


----------



## HappySevenFarm (Jan 21, 2013)

parrotman said:


> Selling eggs to eat is one thing and hatching is another. If your neighbor keeps a breed of chicken that is rare or unusual that could be one reason for the increase in price.
> Also, you who may be an egg customer now, will not be in need of her eating eggs in the future and there goes a paying customer.


I don't buy from her and so that's not the problem. (But then again maybe it is the problem!) And she has several breeds that all run together so it's not that she'd be seperating them for my purpose. I just wanted 2 dozen eggs. The same eggs picked up for egg eating customers. I don't understand why the same eggs would cost me $24 and someone eating them only $3. 

And yes, this is America and we both have a choice!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I charge more for hatching eggs than I do for eating eggs. Same eggs, yes, but I put more effort into them. I handle them more carefully, I pick the absolute best looking ones with no defects, I store them carefully and tilt the cartons twice a day until they're picked up. I also record the date laid on the eggs. So I charge more.


----------



## Chucknbob (Nov 21, 2012)

What Katie said. 

Think about it this way, a dozen eating eggs=$2. A dozen hatching eggs costs $12. A dozen eggs that hatched costs $24-36 bucks. They all take just a little bit more work. I bet you'll find a buck per egg isn't that expensive.


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

In my area, they sell hatching eggs at auction for a few dollars a dozen, around $3 - %5. Do you have a livestock auction around there?

I would not pay a dollar an egg, some might not hatch due to no fault of your own.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd just find another sourse go to tbe local farmers market talk to a vendor .most farmers ( like me )have eggs coming out of there ears this time of year .id sell hatching eggs the same as eating .to avoid haveing to wash them  and to be neabourly .


----------



## denglish (Feb 20, 2013)

Okay. I might have the record for gouging this spring. We sell table eggs for $2.50/doz. Recently, I sold a dozen hatching eggs for $30. Just to be neighborly, I made it a baker's dozen! In the interest of full-disclosure the eggs were sold at an auction and the cockerel who fertilized them is the son of the 2011 KS state-champion continental class. Haven't heard from the buyer, but I hope he had a good hatch rate.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

denglish said:


> Okay. I might have the record for gouging this spring. We sell table eggs for $2.50/doz. Recently, I sold a dozen hatching eggs for $30. Just to be neighborly, I made it a baker's dozen! In the interest of full-disclosure the eggs were sold at an auction and the cockerel who fertilized them is the son of the 2011 KS state-champion continental class. Haven't heard from the buyer, but I hope he had a good hatch rate.


If you move in silkie circles (and some other breeds) you'll see much higher prices than that


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

It depends on how much extra work it is for her to make sure the eggs are fertile. It means making sure the rooster did his job, and if he has to be penned with the hens a few days to get the job done. I keep my hens in separate pens for different reasons. 

Also, she may need to handle and store the fertile eggs differently. That could be an extra inconvenience for her. When handling fertile eggs for hatching, you need to make sure the eggs are clean and free of too much extra dirt or debris and the bloom is still on the egg. If her pen conditions are muddy or wet, this might be another issue she must consider.


----------



## HappySevenFarm (Jan 21, 2013)

countrygal said:


> In my area, they sell hatching eggs at auction for a few dollars a dozen, around $3 - %5. Do you have a livestock auction around there?
> 
> I would not pay a dollar an egg, some might not hatch due to no fault of your own.


This is really what I was expecting. She doesn't sell hatching eggs as part of business so it's not like she was going to any trouble. I just wanted 2 doz. eggs to experiment with.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Well it already sounds like she's losing money on eggs. I don't see how anyone could sell them for $1.50 and make a profit.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

HappySevenFarm said:


> Seems wrong to me. What do you think?


I think she was trying to take advantage of you. This is a neighbor. Usually they will give you a couple dozen eggs to hatch for free, and at the very least sell them at the same price as they sell any eggs. She was not behaving in a way that I would want to behave myself.


----------



## AAcre (Mar 2, 2013)

We recently got an email asking if we would sell this person fertilized eggs to them. I JUST had this very debate in my head. I don't mind selling fertilized eggs, but like MDkatie, it takes more handling and care. I would also choose only the best eggs for hatching. It takes more time in doing this than it does to wash up eggs and put them in my refrigerator, so I would charge a higher amount. I'm not sure that I would go as far as $1 an egg, but maybe .50-.75 cents an egg. I personally don't care to profit from my eggs, but I would like to break even as far as feed goes.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

I think the reasons for selling at a higher price or reasons for just giving away the eggs are all valid. Each individual has to weigh how they feel about gifts and sales and make their decision based on that feeling. 

I've given away eggs for eating, and eggs for the local school to hatch. I've also sold eggs to friends, and neighbors. I've given away rabbits and also sold them or bartered them for other needs for my critters. I don't try to get top dollar, but I try to make the cost reasonable and keep in mind that I may want to be more "in the business" at some point so I am not cheap. 

Just my two cents...


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

froebeli said:


> I think the reasons for selling at a higher price or reasons for just giving away the eggs are all valid. Each individual has to weigh how they feel about gifts and sales and make their decision based on that feeling.


 
I agree. I just gave away lots of eggs to our local animal shelter who needed them for a dog on a special diet. I also give away countless dozens to family and close friends. I charge normal price for all other people, and more for hatching eggs. It's not fair to say "shame on your neighbor" for deciding to charge what she wants for eggs. You can either buy them or not.


----------

